# Painting Furniture Question



## Mizzkitt (Mar 11, 2018)

Hope someone has tried this or can offer advice.

While I have successfully painted furniture with a brush and roller I have never had success with spray paint as I find it blobs and runs.

I have a project in mind for a table top and have used the canned version of Painter's Touch by Rustoleum before successfully. But now they have limited colour options in the can but the exact colour I want is available in the spray version. And before anyone asks they will not tint the white paint in the can to another desired colour.

I was thinking that if I sprayed the paint in smaller areas at a time and used a sponge quickly to go over it then  it would give the desired stippled effect.

Will it work?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2018)

Buy a spray can  and test it first on a similar piece .  It depends on the type of paint.

If it dries quickly it's tough to stipple it.

That's the only way you are going to find out.


Spraying involves having a touch that you gain by experience. 

I was good at it because I practiced it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2018)

I agree with Camper test it out. I have never had any luck doing something like that with spray paint. Most dries so quickly you can't move it around no matter how fast you are. You probably will go through a lot of sponges because the paint will dry on the sponge and the affect you want will be different before you are done.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I agree with Camper test it out. I have never had any luck doing something like that with spray paint. Most dries so quickly you can't move it around no matter how fast you are. You probably will go through a lot of sponges because the paint will dry on the sponge and the affect you want will be different before you are done.



Sometimes the effect you want can be accomplished with a small roller.  I remember the rollers they used to have for doing walls in a decorative pattern.  That was all the rage at one time.

But I think you could get by with small foam rollers from the dollar store or even foam brushes.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 12, 2018)

One more thing I forgot. An automotive supply store can mix and give you any color in a spray bomb.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 12, 2018)

Camper, I want to use the Painter's Touch as I have done a dinette set before and that paint is great. The table top has been used now daily for 4 years for not only eating but for craft projects, making pierogis, holding hot foods on a mat. Not a scratch or mark on it.

I did try a test area on a board with a soft roller and I think if I work quick I can get away with the spray.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 12, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Camper, I want to use the Painter's Touch as I have done a dinette set before and that paint is great. The table top has been used now daily for 4 years for not only eating but for craft projects, making pierogis, holding hot foods on a mat. Not a scratch or mark on it.
> 
> I did try a test area on a board with a soft roller and I think if I work quick I can get away with the spray.



Good for you.  If you wait for a cool day the paint will take longer to dry so you have more time to work it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2018)

First practice until you feel confident. Keep the can 8 inches from all surfaces while moving. Don't try to complete the job in one application if you are new to spraying. You don't need to get closer to cover groves and ridges as you are misting so take your time. You can sand all runs just make sure the paint is fully dry.


----------

